# pugsley!



## bruno (Dec 1, 2006)

dudes! i'm seriously thinkin' of gettin' one of these badboys:
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/surly-pugsley/index.html

'cept i'd build it as a singlespeed. whatcha think?

i need more bikes.:beer:   :flag: :razz:   :smile:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 2, 2006)

Bruno,
          Just get one of these:






and join us here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/11001-hunter-friday-12-15-2006-a-8.html :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2006)

LOVE the look of the super wide tires.  I say go for it, should be fun in the snow.


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2006)

Man, I don't know... tires do have a lot of air in them, but they're still fricken heavy.  And that's the worst place for added mass, it must accelerate and turn like a dump truck.


Seems to me without lugs it would suck in the mud and soft stuff no matter what.  I can't see this working very well.

If the revolution is/going to happen anywhere, it is going to be with the 29er.  Better to roll over objects easier and smooth out terrian that way than to rely on the sidewalls of your tires for "shock absorption."


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2006)

And for the record, 37 lbs for a full rigid is rediculously heavy.  My full suspension rig is at least under 30 lbs, lol.


----------



## bruno (Dec 4, 2006)

hey marc! i hear ya about the 29er. i think the surly 1x1 might take 'em. i'm lookin' to go rigid singlespeed though. i like my bikes pretty simple.:razz: :beer: :flag:   

btw--does steel rust real easy? i've been ridin' aluminum and ti. i have one real nice steel fixed-gear, but i never ride it in the wet. it's my sunny day bike.:-x  :grin:


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2006)

bruno said:


> hey marc! i hear ya about the 29er. i think the surly 1x1 might take 'em. i'm lookin' to go rigid singlespeed though. i like my bikes pretty simple.:razz: :beer: :flag:
> 
> btw--does steel rust real easy? i've been ridin' aluminum and ti. i have one real nice steel fixed-gear, but i never ride it in the wet. it's my sunny day bike.:-x  :grin:



Yeah, after dealing with my full suspension I like simple too.  And it isn't even a reliability issue, I just don't like spending that much time taking apart pivots and cleaning them and then shimming them when they wear out.

Most people that ride 29ers ride full rigid.  There are a couple 29er suspension forks out there, but they're not common.  I think Manitou makes one.  

I've only had one steel bike but never had problems with rust.  As long as you make sure you touch up any scratches in the paint, it will stay protected.  What you do want to be careful of is letting water get inside the frame.  Just make sure to drain it out when you've been riding in the wet, shake it around and turn it over to make sure there's none left inside.


----------

